

Twitter CEO On Google+: It’s Complicated - eokuma
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/08/twitter-ceo-on-google-its-complicated/

======
Toddward
Adding two huge features like your own URL shortener and a photo sharing
service is looking for things you "can edit out?" Even when the market is
flooded with third-party services that do the exact same things? Color me
skeptical.

